# anesthesia code for cpt 61790



## tamblyn (Aug 11, 2009)

Does anyone know the anesthesia code for cpt 61790?
Thank-you


----------



## LaSeille (Aug 12, 2009)

00222 is the anesthesia code.

LaSeille Willard, CPC


----------

